

The Genius of the Facebook IPO - abtinf
http://www.abtinforouzandeh.com/2012/05/22/The-Genius-of-the-Facebook-IPO.html

======
Tycho
_Wall street executives have extensive connections in the political world.
They will almost certainly seek new regulatory rules that will protect their
profits, for example by mandating a minimum spread between wholesale/retail
prices. Of course, they will lobby in the name of protecting ordinary
investors, even though only large institutions capable of participating in the
pre-IPO process will benefit.

Wall street will lobby to adopt European-style rules where multiple-class
stock structures are illegal. The FB IPO absolutely could not have happened if
Mark Zuckerberg didn’t possess super-voting founder stock._

